# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Edhe 100 vjec tetovare!

## pranvera bica

Tetovare bukuroshe! Edhe  njeqint vite te lumtura te uron teta Vera! Jeta jote qofte  pranvere! T'u realizofshin te gjitha endrat dhe deshirat! Puc Teta! :Lulja3:  :Qirinjte:  :Dhuratat:

----------


## A.LePuLush

Gezuar ditelindjen.

----------


## Besoja

Edhe 100 vite te tjera te lumtura ne jeten tende!

----------


## broken_smile

gezuar ditelindjen e dashur! kalofsh sa me bukur sot  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

*E nderuar Tetovare, pranoni urimet më të përzemërta - shëndeti, prosperiteti, sukseset, gëzimi, hareja e lumturia...Ju përcjellshin vazhdimisht në jetë...*

----------


## daniel00

Gezuar Ditelindjen ! Paç jete te gjate dhe te lumtur ashtu siç e meriton !

----------


## Foleja_

I festofsh edhe 100 ditelindje  tjera e lumtur e dashur tetovare. Te percjellte e mbara kudo qe je  :buzeqeshje:  


http://www.xn--bltenshop-r9a.de/Blum...Geburtstag.jpg

----------


## Pa_doreza2

*Tetovare, edhe 100 te tjera ''kam degjuar q' e ke mbuluar koken me shami ?''*

----------


## pranvera bica

> Tetovare bukuroshe! Edhe  njeqint vite te lumtura te uron teta Vera! Jeta jote qofte  pranvere! T'u realizofshin te gjitha endrat dhe deshirat! Puc Teta!


Per lulen lule!

----------


## milanistja_el

Gezuar Ditelindjen! Paç ne jete gjithçka qe te do zemra.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Urime dhe kalofsh sa me bukur me familjen dhe miqte e tu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angmokio

Tetovare edhe 100 pranvera te lumtura  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Çaushi

E nderuar!
Prano dhe urimet e mija per ditlindjen Tende...ti gezosh edhe 100 te lumtura !

URIME DITLINDJA TETOVARE.... :princesha: !

----------


## letaa

urime ditelindjeen tetovare pac nje jete sa me te lumtur


nje dhurat te vogel nepermjet  fotografis cokollata per ty se je vet embelsir

----------


## symphony

:-) Shumë urime për ditëlindje e dashur, lumturi e pakufizuar kaploftë shpirtin tënd, përjetë!

----------


## kriko-38

Tani gjeta kohen e duhur qe te percjelle nje dy fjale per diten tende te madhe Tetovare'te uroj shendet e gezime dhe suksese ne gjithe fushat e jetes dhe gjitheashtu te uroj ta kalosh sa me bukur sot....

----------


## Arvima

*Edhe 100 vite te lumtura Tetovare! 

Te uroj gjithe te mirat ne jete*   :Lulja3:

----------


## hot_prinz

Urime ditelindja Tetovare,
te deshiroj cdo te lumtur ne jete.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## busavata

*urime te sinqerta per ditlindje e nderuara Tetovare 
te deshiroj shendet , lumturi edhe suksese te reja 
i festofsh edhe 100 ditlindje tjera 
Gëzuar*

----------


## Nete

Tetovare urime edhe 100 tjera,paq sa me shume gezime e lumturi ne jete :buzeqeshje:

----------

